# BLZ - Blaze Minerals



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 February 2007)

Hi guys, a very spec U-play brought to my attention by *TheAbyss*
Has recently announced that it will takeover Yeelirrie Uranium a company that has Uranium grounds completely surrounding BHP's Yeelirrie deposit


*BLZ*
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
370m 
210m 10c 30/6/07
115m unlisted opies

So sub 10c fully dilluted Current Issued Capital = 370m (this includes the yet to be issued shares for takeover of Yeelirrie Uranium)

Mkt Cap @ 3c = $11m Current
Mkt Cap @ 4c = $15m
Mkt Cap @ 5c = $18.5m
Mkt Cap @ 6c = $22m
Mkt Cap @ 7c = $26m
Mkt Cap @ 8c = $30m Target
Mkt Cap @ 9c = $33m
Mkt Cap @ 10c =$70m (But will get $32.5m cash from the options)

*
Cash*
Unsure at the moment

*
Projects*
*
Yeelirrie* Uranium, 100%, W.A.
Is taking over Yeelirrie Minerals, whos Uranium porjects completely surround BHP's Yeelirrie deposit bar a few minor pockets held my ENR

Very Very high SPEC Appeal!

As a comparison

*ENR with 60m shares @ 50c = $30m*
Now BLZ will have a much much larger land holding surrounding BHP's Yeelirrie, about 4x from what I can see from the Map, *so at the least I would expect a minimum mkt cap of $30m = 8c BLZ!*



Not one to ignore, my experience with these small spec U companies that have grounds in Elephant country ie GSE in Qld near Mary Katheleen (Doesn't even compare to BLZ imo) is that they suddenly surge and surge hard!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 February 2007)

Heres a pic of BLZ U-grounds completely surrounding BHP's Yeelirrie, hope it works.


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

Looks interesting guys. Oppies up 200%.   Not many offered.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 February 2007)

Success!   It worked!!!!


Umm the legend is a little hard to see but basically

The pinky brown is BLZ's grounds

The clear white is BHP's

And finally the white with dots is ENR's

Hopefully this shows just why I am so bullish on BLZ

p.s.

The dark brown is the "Mapped Calcrete

and the Blue Dotted line is "Yeelirrie Valley"


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

Looks pretty cheap: Some others with tenaments only have much larger market caps. Any idea what Blaze was before this? Not a dot.com I hope.    LOL.


----------



## sydneysider (23 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Heres a pic of BLZ U-grounds completely surrounding BHP's Yeelirrie, hope it works




I looked at this one several days ago and in my humble opinion it looks like a dud. Blaze is away from the paleochannel and they might as well be on the moon. IF they were upstream or downstream on the paleochannel it would very different, at least they would have the opportunity to look for targets. What will they look for away from the channel? no one wants dirt.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 February 2007)

BLZ was some sort of electronics and tech company and still is I think, I was going to dismiss the comapny but then remember how I scoffed at and dismissed SRK when it was 2c only to see that today it is $2.40

Sydney, I wouldn't be so sure, as can be seem from the map, parts of the Calcrete branch off and the actuall valley is wider than BHP's tenements,

Anyway a U-Company with grounds that surround the worlds largest CALCRETE DEPOSIT surely commands more than a $11m mkt cap given current U-mania


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> I looked at this one several days ago and in my humble opinion it looks like a dud. Blaze is away from the paleochannel and they might as well be on the moon. IF they were upstream or downstream on the paleochannel it would very different, at least they would have the opportunity to look for targets. What will they look for away from the channel? no one wants dirt.



I think you're mostly right from the map provided, but they do have some slithers which cross over. In addition I think they do have some of the prospective parts of the valley to the north west and to the south. The map doesn't display that it's paleochannel, but it looks like it may continue in those directions. Then again, I failed geography in year 9, so what would I know.


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

I'm not sure if the chart's relevant since it bought the uranium tenaments, but it looks like it hit a bottom, and might be breaking long term downward trend. As I said, maybe not relevant...Certainly has some renewed interest though. Vol way up. MACD moving in the right direction, confirming change.

Would really like to see a radiospecrometer thingy reading of the valley to see if they have any hot rocks.


----------



## TheAbyss (23 February 2007)

I have gone to their Web site which is very old and still refers entirely to their previous enterprises in the wireless data environment so no answers there. I have emailed them and posed a few questions re their chances of success. I will post when i receive a response to the email. Sydneysider i hope you dont mind me using your concerns as a draft for the list of questions i sent.


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> I have gone to their Web site which is very old and still refers entirely to their previous enterprises in the wireless data environment so no answers there. I have emailed them and posed a few questions re their chances of success. I will post when i receive a response to the email. Sydneysider i hope you dont mind me using your concerns as a draft for the list of questions i sent.



Thanks Abyss, will be interesting to hear from them. They're probably new enough to give you a reply. If not, then maybe we can question their communication/marketing skills. Must say, I'm concerned that they are a tech company jumping on the u bandwagon. Not too much credibility there. Perhaps. I wonder what the directors backgrounds are in. Not likely to be geo's I'd say....

Seems to have found some buyers today. Hope it wasn't just ASF buying it....


----------



## Kauri (23 February 2007)

I wonder if these prospective leases have already been given the once over?? Yeelirrie was discovered in 1972 by WMC and Lake Way and Centipede also in 1972 by Delhi. Are these new areas part of original WMC/Delhi leases that were relinguished as not being worth keeping (at 1972 values of course)? Probably an old database floating around somewhere??


----------



## chris1983 (23 February 2007)

I saw this and it definately looks like its worth a go.  It was either have a small interest in WMT or these.  I decided on WMT because I didnt like the fact that BLZ was in WA.  Doesn't that bother anyone?


----------



## robandcoll (23 February 2007)

will have to be a change in government in WA for U mining to get the go ahead. And believe me the Libs arent travelling to well in WA


----------



## Kauri (23 February 2007)

robandcoll said:
			
		

> will have to be a change in government in WA for U mining to get the go ahead. And believe me the Libs arent travelling to well in WA




   If they can't score some serious points now that it seems that Burke of WA Inc is running the Labour Party they never will.


----------



## moses (26 February 2007)

BLZ has bolted this morning; up 24%...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 February 2007)

Traders are running rampant with this,

Got up to 4.6c on huge volume, then about 5m disappears off the bid screen,

Still did surpass previous high of 4.4c

I reckon its got the ingredients to do a GSE type traders run


----------



## petervan (26 February 2007)

dare I say it but this ones on fire.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 February 2007)

To those who are focusing on the fact that its tenements are in W.A. are missing the point that its tenements surround Yeelirrie,

So if ENR operating with a smaller tenement package around Yeelirrie can be capped at $30m, why not BLZ?

Also operating in W.A. doesn't seem to effect AEE or NEL too much and it didn't stop Redport being taken over by Mega


----------



## mambowoods (26 February 2007)

guys no offence (espec yt) but read the announcment 21/2/07 the highlighted bit re unused funds. it smells a bit fishy to me. in WA and may never get exploring? dot com turned u?


----------



## nizar (26 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I reckon its got the ingredients to do a GSE type traders run




GSE was nice but its not the benchmark anymore.

I think it was late dec/early jan when MMB ran from 14.5c to $1+ in about a week. Gotta love those traders runs!


----------



## noirua (26 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Traders are running rampant with this,
> 
> Got up to 4.6c on huge volume, then about 5m disappears off the bid screen,
> 
> ...





Hi Y_T, Spot on once again, always good to jump on your stocks as they lift off, and many would do well to watch the ones that haven't yet, imho. Providing they note this is a speculative sector and accept the odd one that gets away. Good Luck to you Y_t


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

It looks to be trending upwards,

Can a chartist give their view?


----------



## TedE (28 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Thanks Abyss, will be interesting to hear from them. They're probably new enough to give you a reply. If not, then maybe we can question their communication/marketing skills. Must say, I'm concerned that they are a tech company jumping on the u bandwagon. *Not too much credibility there. Perhaps. I wonder what the directors backgrounds are in. Not likely to be geo's I'd say....*



Well, atleast the management looks good on paper and have some experience in mining.  Some of the highlights IMO:
- Non-executive director Peter Landau: Formerly of Clayton Utz (a quality law firm) with experience in Corporate Law.  In addition to Blaze, he has been a director in Konekt, View Resources, Nuenco NL, Niagra Ltd, Range Resources and Continental Gold Fields (all of which, with the exception of Konekt are in Mining).
- Non-executive chairman Peter Harley: previously a director or similar position of iiNet (yep, the iiNet), Gunson Resources Ltd and Perilya Ltd (Perilya's website proudly claims that they are the third largest Zinc producer listed on the ASX).
- Also, for what its worth, they have quality legal representation (Minter Ellison) and arguably good auditors (HLB Mann Judd).  I'm not sure if that really means anything

Tell you what though, I'm looking forward to this special meeting, will be interesting to watch.  I intend to be in attendance and would be happy to put forward any reasonable questions.

I'm in, its a spec, but an attractive one.

Ted


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 March 2007)

Managed to pick up 3m options at 0.001 today   

They have until june and are exerciseable at 10c so are both well out of the money and have a very short life span left, but can't argue with the leverage!


----------



## djones (8 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Managed to pick up 3m options at 0.001 today
> 
> They have until june and are exerciseable at 10c so are both well out of the money and have a very short life span left, but can't argue with the leverage!




If the BLZ Share price gets to 11c then your options will be worth $30000AU from $3000AU. Not a bad ten bagger if it comes in!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 March 2007)

Check out MPO, had MPOOA 10c opies expiring same time,

When MPO was at 5c MPOOA were trading around 0.5c
When MPO got to 7c MPOOA got to 1.5c
When MPO got to 10c MPOOA got to 3.5c


So I reckon all BLZ will need to reach is 7c and I should get 1c BLZO = 10 Bagger, lets wait and see


----------



## chris1983 (8 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Check out MPO, had MPOOA 10c opies expiring same time,
> 
> When MPO was at 5c MPOOA were trading around 0.5c
> When MPO got to 7c MPOOA got to 1.5c
> ...




Hope it works out for you YT.  So in effect you're risking 3 grand.  But the rewards could be huge.

I thought the oppies are only in the money if the shares go to 10 cents..and there isnt much of a time window for that to happen?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 March 2007)

Chris, did you read my observations of MPO?

Yes exercise is 10c, but most of the time you don't need the SP to get there for the opies to start moving


----------



## chris1983 (8 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Chris, did you read my observations of MPO?
> 
> Yes exercise is 10c, but most of the time you don't need the SP to get there for the opies to start moving





Naa i know what you mean..but wouldnt investors be wary about chasing the oppies when they exercise date is only 3 months away?

I know I would be.  Maybe if they extended the expiry date though..that would make them really attractive.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 March 2007)

Another example, HTM proposing to get started with some U leases in Northern Territory

About 200m shares + 30m 10c opies with Sept 1008 expiry

Shares at 7c, opies at 2.5c

I know that they have much longer expiry than BLZO but at 0.001 - 0.005 BLZO offer huge upside IMO once the SP starts to run


----------



## nizar (13 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Another example, HTM proposing to get started with some U leases in Northern Territory
> 
> About 200m shares + 30m 10c opies with Sept 1008 expiry
> 
> ...




When do you expect BLZ to start running?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 March 2007)

Can't say,

Whenever they release an update re their U projects surrounding and I do mean completely surrounding Yeerilie or work program etc

I'd say by the end of April Max


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 March 2007)

I took a look at the spot U price and realised all the stars are coming into alignment,

ie Labour Party U conference, probably the single most significant Uranium related development of our time

A spot price fast approaching $100 US a lb

More flooding at ERA's Ranger + a 2010 start up for Cameco's Cigar Lake

IMO BLZ will be one of the Aussies who will definately benefit from a change in policy, its grounds are just too prospective! (Nearology to the max!)

Bought another 3M options today

*BLZ*
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
370m 
210m 10c 30/6/07
115m unlisted opies

So sub 10c fully dilluted Current Issued Capital = 370m (this includes the yet to be issued shares for takeover of Yeelirrie Uranium)

Mkt Cap @ 3c = $11m Current
Mkt Cap @ 4c = $15m
Mkt Cap @ 5c = $18.5m
Mkt Cap @ 6c = $22m
Mkt Cap @ 7c = $26m
Mkt Cap @ 8c = $30m Target
Mkt Cap @ 9c = $33m
Mkt Cap @ 10c =$70m (But will get $32.5m cash from the options)

*
Cash*
Unsure at the moment

*
Projects*
*
Yeelirrie* Uranium, 100%, W.A.
Is taking over Yeelirrie Minerals, whos Uranium porjects completely surround BHP's Yeelirrie deposit bar a few minor pockets held my ENR

Very Very high SPEC Appeal!

As a comparison

*ENR with 60m shares @ 50c = $30m*
Now BLZ will have a much much larger land holding surrounding BHP's Yeelirrie, about 4x from what I can see from the Map, *so at the least I would expect a minimum mkt cap of $30m = 8c BLZ!*



Not one to ignore, my experience with these small spec U companies that have grounds in Elephant country ie GSE in Qld near Mary Katheleen (Doesn't even compare to BLZ imo) is that they suddenly surge and surge hard!


*The Legend for the Map*
The pinky brown is BLZ's grounds
The clear white is BHP's
And finally the white with dots is ENR's
The dark brown is the "Mapped Calcrete
and the Blue Dotted line is "Yeelirrie Valley"


----------



## Atomic5 (20 March 2007)

YT obviously you didn't buy BLZ last year when they annouced their media mobile phone services to China. ("To China!!! Wow let's BUY!!!!") Share went to .05cents and then died for the next 50 weeks down to .025 .. after ... what? the Chinese didn't like their MM avatars?

Now they are into Uranium? ("URANIUM!!!!! Wow, they'll be selling to China or BHP!!!!! Lets BUY!!!!") Like Pocketmail (PKT) another opportunistic clueless hopeful. Where did they get the idea to buy a uranium plot? From some business consulting service I bet. 

You get companies like RBM whose share price gets the bejeezus beaten out of it just, because they are late with production thanks to cyclones, yet are specialists in the field of Cu and are sitting on something quite probably as big as CDU, and then you get mickey mouse phone companies who are now into Uranium, and _you _ like the mickey mouse phone company????


----------



## Mousie (20 March 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> YT obviously you didn't buy BLZ last year when they annouced their media mobile phone services to China. ("To China!!! Wow let's BUY!!!!") Share went to .05cents and then died for the next 50 weeks down to .025 .. after ... what? the Chinese didn't like their MM avatars?
> 
> Now they are into Uranium? ("URANIUM!!!!! Wow, they'll be selling to China or BHP!!!!! Lets BUY!!!!") Like Pocketmail (PKT) another opportunistic clueless hopeful. Where did they get the idea to buy a uranium plot? From some business consulting service I bet.
> 
> You get companies like RBM whose share price gets the bejeezus beaten out of it just, because they are late with production thanks to cyclones, yet are specialists in the field of Cu and are sitting on something quite probably as big as CDU, and then you get mickey mouse phone companies who are now into Uranium, and _you _ like the mickey mouse phone company????




Atomic, you don't understand how YT operates. He's essentially a fundamentalist trader. No, that's not an oxymoron. He buys undervalued companies and sell when they moved above his target price, whatever that may be.

At least that's my observation of YT, and doubtless YT will be more than welcome to correct any of them.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 March 2007)

Mousie said:
			
		

> Atomic, you don't understand how YT operates. He's essentially a fundamentalist trader. No, that's not an oxymoron. He buys undervalued companies and sell when they moved above his target price, whatever that may be.
> 
> At least that's my observation of YT, and doubtless YT will be more than welcome to correct any of them.





Couldn't have said it better myself Mousie

Atomic lets wait and see,


----------



## Atomic5 (20 March 2007)

BLZ undervalued? 

They'll play with it, pump it, dump it and suckers will lose money. _I _ get it. I got it with GSE. Nice game. What do you call it? Investing? Or gambling? 

No offense YT but I dont buy anything you recommend because I know what I am in for.


----------



## Beethoven (20 March 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> BLZ undervalued?
> 
> They'll play with it, pump it, dump it and suckers will lose money. _I _ get it. I got it with GSE. Nice game. What do you call it? Investing? Or gambling?
> 
> No offense YT but I dont buy anything you recommend because I know what I am in for.




Hi,

YT has recommended a lot of companies to us and i will tell you the truth i dont invest in most of them but there are some companies i do invest into because i did my own research and looked at the potential myself.  I dont think you can just blatantly say that i dont buy anything you recommend, its more you should do your own research of the company and decide what you should invest into.


----------



## dubiousinfo (20 March 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> BLZ undervalued?
> 
> They'll play with it, pump it, dump it and suckers will lose money. _I _ get it. I got it with GSE. Nice game. What do you call it? Investing? Or gambling?
> 
> No offense YT but I dont buy anything you recommend because I know what I am in for.




I think you are way out of line Atomic.

Have a good look at YT's record. Just to name a few:

JMS
EVE
HLX

All of these are still well above his initial recomendations.

Sure some of his recomendations may not work out, but hey this is the market - there are no guarantees.

All in all though, if you had followed his advise all through 2006 you would have quite a healthy bank balance.  I have followed him into a number of companies (albeit after doing my own research first) and been very well rewarded overall.


----------



## Mousie (20 March 2007)

The ultimate defense each have as to their own investing method is their own bank balance.

Please, Atomic, to each their own. If you do better not picking companies YT highlighted, don't do it.

If you do better picking your own companies, do share it with us and we'll DOOR (do OUR own research).


----------



## Atomic5 (20 March 2007)

Mousie said:
			
		

> If you do better picking your own companies, do share it with us






  ??? what?


----------



## doctorj (20 March 2007)

Let's keep it on the topic of BLZ please.

YT contributes his analysis his analysis for free and I whilst I've never bought a share he recommends, I've definitely benefited from it.  As have numerous others.  If you disagree with something he contributes, ignore it or post your own analysis as a rebuttal.


----------



## nizar (20 March 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> They'll play with it, pump it, dump it and suckers will lose money. _I _ get it. I got it with GSE. Nice game. What do you call it? Investing? Or gambling?




Obviously you're one of the amateurs that bought at the top of GSE (probably from YT or myself) and made a big loss (thats what it sounds like).

Well do your own research.

YT is a legend here and he has earnt that reputation.


----------



## nizar (20 March 2007)

doctorj said:
			
		

> YT contributes his analysis his analysis for free and I whilst I've never bought a share he recommends, I've definitely benefited from it.




Im in the same boat.
I benefitted from JMS (as an example) i bought when i saw it running, then i saw the thread and YT was backing it from the early days, made about 1000%.

YT - ignore these types of atomic people. Thanks for contributing your time to this forum.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (20 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Im in the same boat.
> I benefitted from JMS (as an example) i bought when i saw it running, then i saw the thread and YT was backing it from the early days, made about 1000%.
> 
> YT - ignore these types of atomic people. Thanks for contributing your time to this forum.





Nizar,

In your excitement, no doubt you've added an extra zero to JMS gains.

Try to be accurate when blurbing statistics


----------



## nizar (20 March 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Nizar,
> 
> In your excitement, no doubt you've added an extra zero to JMS gains.
> 
> Try to be accurate when blurbing statistics




Freeball.

Im pretty sure YT made 10x on the oppies JMSO.
He can confirm.


----------



## Mousie (20 March 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Nizar,
> 
> In your exitement, no doubt you've added an extra zero to JMS gains.
> 
> Try to be accurate when blurbing statistics




LOL! Was just about to check the chart for that


----------



## doctorj (20 March 2007)

BLZ please guys.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (20 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Freeball.
> 
> Im pretty sure YT made 10x on the oppies JMSO.
> He can confirm.




Ahh leverage.......well there is always a downside and I'm sure he has had some of those as well or will have!......... to be expected with some of those donkey shares.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 March 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> No offense YT but I dont buy anything you recommend because I know what I am in for.




Hmmm didn't see this till now, mate you sure have got a chip on your shoulder, 


I could name 20 stocks I have picked that have risen 50% minimum
I could name 10 stocks I have picked that have risen 100% minimum
I could even name 5 stocks I have picked that have risen 200% minimum

But agree with Doc J this is a BLZ thread,

Anyway just wanted to say BLZ has a meeting on 16th April, will probably be quiet until then but given the Labour Conference in late April the 2nd Half of April should be an interesting period

People please don't buy shares because I post about them, do some research, all I am doing is providing research, 

as for BLZ, it is as people have rightly pointed out a very high risk stock, but I believe it also carries very high returns, 

I wouldn't put more than 2-5% of the value of your share portfolio into it though due to its current risk level, for example I have maybe 1% of my value in.


----------



## greggy (20 March 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> BLZ undervalued?
> 
> They'll play with it, pump it, dump it and suckers will lose money. _I _ get it. I got it with GSE. Nice game. What do you call it? Investing? Or gambling?
> 
> No offense YT but I dont buy anything you recommend because I know what I am in for.



Atomic5,

I've just read your contribution to this thread.
Thats fine if you haven't bought anything that YT's recommended.  You have missed out on many opportunites. YT has made a significant number of excellent contributions to this forum.  I just feel that you're being a bit rude to put things politety.  Most of your threads tend to be negative.  I'm annoyed having to read them.  Sorry to the moderators, but some things can't be left unsaid.  I'm sick of certain characters who constantly criticise those who make a significant contribution to this forum.  
DYOR


----------



## happytown (20 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> as for BLZ, it is as people have rightly pointed out a very high risk stock, but I believe it also carries very high returns




YT,

Do you generally tend to dive into the oppies for what you term a 'very high risk stock' relying on the leverage to somewhat minimise your downside risk and potentially increase your upside or do you prefer a foot in both camps (this is meant as a general question, not necessarily specific to BLZ)

And in order to recognise, rightly, doctorJ's moderation

To discuss BLZ in the context of chinese telco venture seeks to achieve, arguably, through sophistry, the negation of obvious market sentiment that is afforded U308 ventures - contararian views of strong market sentiment are best held by those with sturdy fingers able to resist the flame, or phenomenal foresight.

cheers


----------



## chris1983 (20 March 2007)

Like I have said before

Investors will be wary about chasing the oppies when the exercise date is only 3 months away.

Expiry date - 6/30/2007
Exercise Price (cents): 10 

I would be going for BLZ not BLZO if I went for something just to cover my exposure to the risks.  More than likely the oppies wont expire in the money and your running a huge risk in buying them.  Then again if it works out..and BLZ ran over 10 cents..you'll be getting rich quick and I'll congratulate you for that.


----------



## nizar (20 March 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Like I have said before
> 
> Investors will be wary about chasing the oppies when the exercise date is only 3 months away.
> 
> ...




Risk/returns are as good as they come.
Of course many dont see it that way, and as such BLZO is not for everyone.

Oppies dont need to be "in the money" for them to start running. If BLZ starts running, the more aggressive players will buy the oppies for the leverage.


----------



## chris1983 (20 March 2007)

hmm I would see it that way if they didn't expire in 3 months time.

They definately don't need to run to be in the money though..I would be scared to buy them when they aren't even close to being in the money though.  What kind of sense does it make?  I dont have as much experience in oppies as YT does though..but I just cant make any sense of it..unless BLZ ran to 8 cents tomorrow..then the oppies are going to fire.  Definately depends on how much risk your willing to take.

One way to get rich quick if it pays off.  Its in the right sector atleast.


----------



## TedE (20 March 2007)

Hi all,

The general meeting is on at a convenient time/place (April 16th at 2pm).  Yay, my first general meeting.

Ted


----------



## jtb (21 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Atomic5,
> 
> I just feel that you're being a bit rude to put things politety.  Most of your threads tend to be negative.  I'm annoyed having to read them.




Greggy, you really need to stop beating around the bush mate and just tell people what you really think   

People have only got to look at recent runs such as GPNO and BPOOA to see that 10 baggers are available on extremely ordinary stocks in *very* short timeframes - once the forums start making noises.
I was astounded after recently picking up some HLXO as a pure punt @ avg 0.0175 (who dares wins  ) to see the impact shortly thereafter once YT started spreading the love.
_Wish he'd buy into INL_
All I can say on this is that if your going to run with big dogs................

I used to attempt to trade purely from rumours around the traps, looking at what was coming out of the hole and newspapers that were at the very least 1 day old (while drilling for 'Troys' outside Sandstone we used to get the Sunday Times the following Wednesday afternoon : )
You don't have to be around for all that long to learn to trawl the option numbers and on the slightest chance once suitable orders of magnitude  are obtainable, at a reasonable buy, "Surprisingly" runs occur -only to fizzle out more often than not lacking supporting news.
Having watched the speccy market go from volatile to ridiculous the last few years, I finally relented and decided to investigate the online forums for some clue as to what was underlying the madness.
Bingo, found it.


----------



## chris1983 (21 March 2007)

You can't compare GPNOA when it has an expiry date in 2008

expiry date - 5/31/2008

You have to be a bit fair.  If GPNOA expired in three months and had an exercise price of 10 cents there is no way it would be at the price it is now.  Its also good you made money on HLXO..too bad for those guys who bought in above 10 cents.

GPNOA has an exercise price of 3 cents.

Hopefully this makes things clear for the onlookers.


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

jtb said:
			
		

> Greggy, you really need to stop beating around the bush mate and just tell people what you really think
> 
> People have only got to look at recent runs such as GPNO and BPOOA to see that 10 baggers are available on extremely ordinary stocks in *very* short timeframes - once the forums start making noises.
> I was astounded after recently picking up some HLXO as a pure punt @ avg 0.0175 (who dares wins  ) to see the impact shortly thereafter once YT started spreading the love.
> ...



Hi JTB,

I was just commenting on YT's track record which is fine indeed.  Its great that he provides a lot of info for any stocks that he likes.  Its provides a base for further research.  I've followed the "speccy market" for 28 years and feel that once the correction is out of the way that there is further to run in this bull market.  Options are inherently risky, but can also be very financially rewarding.  Its a matter of assessing Risk v Reward.  Good luck to YT and others playing the BLZ option game.  
DYOR


----------



## nizar (22 March 2007)

I got myself 3million oppies today as well.
The leverage is incredible.
As YT has mentioned, MPOOA (also 30june expiry) is now trading at 2-2.5c while the MPOs are at 8c.

Now.... time to ramp them..!


----------



## Mousie (22 March 2007)

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> I have gone to their Web site which is very old and still refers entirely to their previous enterprises in the wireless data environment so no answers there. I have emailed them and posed a few questions re their chances of success. I will post when i receive a response to the email. Sydneysider i hope you dont mind me using your concerns as a draft for the list of questions i sent.




Hey TheAbyss, you still following BLZ? Any management response so far?


----------



## TheAbyss (22 March 2007)

Sent another email with no response. the email isnt bouncing so someone is getting them. 

no news sorry.


----------



## Mousie (22 March 2007)

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> Sent another email with no response. the email isnt bouncing so someone is getting them.
> 
> no news sorry.




No probs mate, in fact thanks for the effort. Kinda says something about management's attitude to shareholders though...


----------



## greggy (24 March 2007)

Mousie said:
			
		

> No probs mate, in fact thanks for the effort. Kinda says something about management's attitude to shareholders though...



I don't like it when management treat investoirs in this way.  I had the same problem whilst I was a shareholder in VMS and has happened to me time and time again with other companies. The management should act in their shareholders' best interests and also respond to reasonable queries where possible.  Too often shareholders are left in the dark.
DYOR


----------



## nizar (24 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Too often shareholders are left in the dark.
> DYOR




Unless you're in the top 20


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 March 2007)

BLZ Buy depth building while sell depth thining

Something maybe up


----------



## nizar (27 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> BLZ Buy depth building while sell depth thining
> 
> Something maybe up





Yeh i noticed that as well.
A bit of action.
Hasnt closed above 3.1 in a while.


----------



## nizar (27 March 2007)

Looking good for tomorrow.
MACD turned positive, and also big volume today, whilst nothing like the previous rally, its about 3x average.


----------



## jtb (27 March 2007)

Hey Niz,

Wasn't you that took a quick 100% today then? 

Best of luck- I thought I was a gambler.

Will watch with interest


----------



## nizar (27 March 2007)

jtb said:


> Hey Niz,
> 
> Wasn't you that took a quick 100% today then?
> 
> ...




No of course not.
I didnt take on this much risk to make just 100%.

The action on the heads today was very bullish IMO.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 March 2007)

Hmm BLZ on the move


----------



## mildew79 (30 March 2007)

chris1983 said:


> You can't compare GPNOA when it has an expiry date in 2008
> 
> expiry date - 5/31/2008
> 
> ...




hello chris. ive always valued your view but thought id add my two bobs worth. : (i follow bmn and ern)

the oppies dont need to be in the money to be able to sell them on at profits prior to expiry (substantial profits at that). ive sold on many options still out of the money with little time left for profits or break even. if the sp managed to double by the end of april im sure they could be sold on at leveraged returns. and the chance of 10c shall always be there till the end 

you are correct in saying as time reduces the time component of the option will decrease and therefore so to will the time affected portion of the option however. as you stated the option shall also be worthless if time runs out with underlying sp less than 10c. obviously high risk. not for the faint hearted  and should only take up very small portions of a portfolio.

y_t only needs to pull off 2 out of ten of these trades for substantial profits using this much leverage. even 1 out of ten. from what i can gather his success rate seems better than this

i prefer options slightly OTM (out of the money), ATM (at the money) or slightly ITM (in the money) myself but i can see y_t's methods 

ps i do think BLZ is a dog for the record

pps please keep your opinion to yourself atomic. that was an unneccesary attack on y_t a page back. you want a short term ten bagger without risk...dream on.

ppps thanks for your input to this forumn y_t


----------



## nizar (30 March 2007)

YT - interesting action on the heads today i agree.
Punters getting set for next week maybe.

Mildew - I do agree oppies dont be in the money to be converted. Look at HLXO, now they are dead but in the beginning of february they went from about 3c to 12c when the heads HLX went from 18c to about 25c.

And also check out MPO. Heads at about 8-9cents, and the 10c oppies, well out of the money and short expiry are going for 2-2.5c.

YT i think it BLZO goes to 2-2.5c then its a 2007 911 Turbo for you my friend


----------



## Mousie (30 March 2007)

nizar said:


> Risk/returns are as good as they come.
> Of course many dont see it that way, and as such BLZO is not for everyone.
> 
> Oppies dont need to be "in the money" for them to start running. If BLZ starts running, the more aggressive players will buy the oppies for the leverage.




Was just wondering if to buy company-issued options like BLZO I'd need to sign up for an options account with my broker, complete with signing the acknowledgement that I'd read the ASX options booklet? Or can I just buy the oppies like I would the stock?


----------



## chris1983 (31 March 2007)

mildew79 said:


> hello chris. ive always valued your view but thought id add my two bobs worth. : (i follow bmn and ern)
> 
> the oppies dont need to be in the money to be able to sell them on at profits prior to expiry (substantial profits at that). ive sold on many options still out of the money with little time left for profits or break even. if the sp managed to double by the end of april im sure they could be sold on at leveraged returns. and the chance of 10c shall always be there till the end
> 
> ...




It definately could be a money maker..I'm not denying that.  I'm not into these high risk plays though.  Too much for me to handle so I give credit when it comes off for investors like YT.  I know he only needs to pull 2 out of 10 to do well.  I like to pull off every trade as I'm sure he does also.  I also know the oppies don't need to be in the money to make good money..I dont think I even hinted that wasn't possible.  What I was trying to make clear for investors was the risk..if they want to take the risk..then hey go for it like some of the respected posters on here have done.  That doesn't change the fact from what I said though

*"You can't compare GPNOA when it has an expiry date in 2008

expiry date - 5/31/2008

You have to be a bit fair. If GPNOA expired in three months and had an exercise price of 10 cents there is no way it would be at the price it is now. Its also good you made money on HLXO..too bad for those guys who bought in above 10 cents.

GPNOA has an exercise price of 3 cents.

Hopefully this makes things clear for the onlookers."*

Comparisons can't be made with GPNOA..investors may go look up GPNOA and be like..wow..look at their price..they are 2.2 cents.

Lets make things clear.

GPN - 4.5 Cents

GPNOA - 2.2 cents (Exercise price of 3 cents valid untill 31/05/2008)

Then you have

BLZ - 3.6 cents

BLZO - 0.1 cents (Exercise price of 10 cents valid untill 30/06/2007)

Now all I wanted to make clear for those spec players was that GPNOA have a lower exercise price of only 3 cents when compared to 10 cents for BLZO and GPNOA also are valid for an extra year.  It doesn't change the fact this could be absolutely huge for the holders of BLZO if BLZ start to run and nothing I could say will stop them from running..I hope for the guys that they come out with a good announcement in the next 3 months because I like to see everyone making money.  If they grab a 10 bagger they sure do deserve it.  Good luck guys.


----------



## chris1983 (31 March 2007)

Ohh yeah and Mild..I hope ERN and BMN pay off for you if your holding.  I think you are holding so all the best.

BLZ did show some movement today though..and 3 months is a long time in the market..that time will go extremely slow   YT seems to pull off magic quite often with these oppies.  Im watching with interest.  I think BLZ overall are a good spec.  I was looking at them also awhile back..but if I take an entry point i'll prolli pick up 100k in the head share.


----------



## nizar (31 March 2007)

chris1983 said:


> Ohh yeah and Mild..I hope ERN and BMN pay off for you if your holding.  I think you are holding so all the best.
> 
> BLZ did show some movement today though..and 3 months is a long time in the market..that time will go extremely slow   YT seems to pull off magic quite often with these oppies.  Im watching with interest.  I think BLZ overall are a good spec.  I was looking at them also awhile back..but if I take an entry point i'll prolli pick up 100k in the head share.




Chris
GNPO or whatever supports your point well.
Have a look at HLXO (20c) and how they moved with the heads, they were short expiry as well. (31/03/07)
And have a look at MPOOA (10c) and how they moved with the heads, and they are short expiry as well. (31/06)/07)

Cheers.


----------



## nizar (31 March 2007)

Mousie said:


> Was just wondering if to buy company-issued options like BLZO I'd need to sign up for an options account with my broker, complete with signing the acknowledgement that I'd read the ASX options booklet? Or can I just buy the oppies like I would the stock?




Nope.
Just buy it like you would buy the heads.
Code is BLZO.

It would be great if you could clean up the 5million sellers at 0.002.


----------



## chris1983 (31 March 2007)

If management didn't have anything to release of some significance within 3 months they would have to be useless.  You guys are starting to turn me on this one.  This could very easily run to 2/3 cents with some good announcements.


----------



## doctorj (31 March 2007)

chris1983 said:


> If management didn't have anything to release of some significance within 3 months they would have to be useless.  You guys are starting to turn me on this one.  This could very easily run to 2/3 cents with some good announcements.



It seems like you guys are going down the slippery slope of gambling.  If you want, I can give you a hot tip in the 8th at Bunbury next week.


----------



## nizar (31 March 2007)

doctorj said:


> It seems like you guys are going down the slippery slope of gambling.  If you want, I can give you a hot tip in the 8th at Bunbury next week.




It seems like somebody missed out on the 0.001 oppies. Its okay bro, 0.002 still good leverage :


----------



## mildew79 (31 March 2007)

nizar said:


> It seems like somebody missed out on the 0.001 oppies. Its okay bro, 0.002 still good leverage :




ha ha ha  cheeky

for chris: was merely getting your attention by quoting one of your posts. i suppose the content of that post does support you more than me on that comparison   my point still stands though  the oppies are currently x2

yeh mate i am holding ern atm and must admit it looks good  thanks for all your input on that one makes life alot easier following your links etc etc


----------



## Mousie (31 March 2007)

nizar said:


> Nope.
> Just buy it like you would buy the heads.
> Code is BLZO.
> 
> It would be great if you could clean up the 5million sellers at 0.002.




Thanks man, but LOL nizar, no, not in my life...but I'll definitely clean up any sellers @0.001 for ya :


----------



## Sean K (31 March 2007)

doctorj said:


> It seems like you guys are going down the slippery slope of gambling.  If you want, I can give you a hot tip in the 8th at Bunbury next week.



Come on Dr, these guys used to make telephones, how hard can it be to dig up some uranium. LOL. 

Actually, there is a chance that they may actually find something at the tennament they picked up...

With the U phoria, even a dot com can put a U in their name and turn a quid. 

This will probably run just as all the others have at the whiff of some yellow cake.....if there's some yellow cake... 

(not holding)


----------



## greggy (31 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Come on Dr, these guys used to make telephones, how hard can it be to dig up some uranium. LOL.
> 
> Actually, there is a chance that they may actually find something at the tennament they picked up...
> 
> ...



It will be interesting to see how it all it pans out with uranium still very much the flavour of the month.  I'm sure that YT, Nizar and others would have done their homework before entertaining the thought of taking such a big risk.  Good luck to 'em I say.  I hope they make heaps.  A little too risky for my liking, but the potential rewards are there for anyone wanting to take the risk. The WA uranium leases look very interesting indeed. 
DYOR


----------



## chris1983 (31 March 2007)

doctorj said:


> It seems like you guys are going down the slippery slope of gambling.  If you want, I can give you a hot tip in the 8th at Bunbury next week.




haha..I think it has a good chance of paying off for the guys.  Not my Game though. Will just watch on the sidelines with this one.


----------



## greggy (31 March 2007)

doctorj said:


> It seems like you guys are going down the slippery slope of gambling.  If you want, I can give you a hot tip in the 8th at Bunbury next week.




Hi doctorj,

I'll tell you what real gambling is. Today I've put $1,000 into a Tatts syndicate for tonights $21 million Draw.  The syndicate has around 11 members and is gambling on a System 18 entry, thats 18 out of 45 numbers.  I'm not expecting to win the jackpot, but I had some fun money set aside and thought I'd give it a one off go.


----------



## nizar (31 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Come on Dr, these guys used to make telephones, how hard can it be to dig up some uranium. LOL.
> 
> Actually, there is a chance that they may actually find something at the tennament they picked up...
> 
> ...




Heaps of companies have done this.
DYL was a dot.com
So was PKT
And same with MKY (or was it advertising? LOL)


----------



## greggy (31 March 2007)

nizar said:


> Heaps of companies have done this.
> DYL was a dot.com
> So was PKT
> And same with MKY (or was it advertising? LOL)




Hi Nizar,

You're 100% correct. All the above companies did well when changing over.  BLZ has great potential to do the same with its uranium ground opposite BHP's leases.  Good luck with your BLZ options.
DYOR


----------



## nizar (31 March 2007)

greggy said:


> Hi doctorj,
> 
> I'll tell you what real gambling is. Today I've put $1,000 into a Tatts syndicate for tonights $21 million Draw.  The syndicate has around 11 members and is gambling on a System 18 entry, thats 18 out of 45 numbers.  I'm not expecting to win the jackpot, but I had some fun money set aside and thought I'd give it a one off go.




LOL so true.
I heard that in the Californian Super Jackpot the chances of winning are 1 in 18million.
So if you buy 50 tickets a week, you will win the jackpot approximately once every 5,000 years 

But i think we are getting a bit off topic now.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 March 2007)

Just so everyones clear in no way does BLZO compare to say JMSO, HLXO YMLo and so on

Those stocks all had excellent fundamental value behind them

*BLZO is a very high risk very high reward play!*

No real fundamentals, just has grounds surrounding the worlds largest calcrete deposit (BHP's Yeerilie

I have 5m options which I paid $5k for, if they expire worthless I won't care because its only $5k and given the leverage I reckon its well worth the risk.

But to those beginners and punters who have more conservative amounts to invest be careful, IMO don't put any money into BLZO that you aren't prepared to lose,

If you like the story but think BLZO is too risky, then you may like to look at the heads

Anyway here's the map again showing BLZ's tennements, it doesn't take a Nuclear Physist to figure out that BLZ will get alot of spec appeal in April

Also if ENR can have a mkt of $30m for its grounds around Yeerilie, then logic would dictate that BLZ should at least have a mkt of $30m if not more given the much larger size of its grounds


*The Legend for the Map*
The pinky brown is BLZ's grounds
The clear white is BHP's
And finally the white with dots is ENR's
The dark brown is the "Mapped Calcrete
and the Blue Dotted line is "Yeelirrie Valley"


----------



## Mousie (31 March 2007)

nizar said:


> DYL was a dot.com




Sorry Niz, DYL was no ex-dotcom. It was a failed gold explorer known for its Mikado gold mine


----------



## nizar (1 April 2007)

Mousie said:


> Sorry Niz, DYL was no ex-dotcom. It was a failed gold explorer known for its Mikado gold mine




Really?
Ummm well i didnt just make that up LOL i got it from somewhere, but yeh apologies if Im wrong.

YT comparison to HLXO and MPOOA on my behalf was just proving the point that if the heads run, the oppies follow hard regardless of short expiry.


----------



## Jimminy (2 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *BLZO is a very high risk very high reward play!*




I would actually say this is an understatement given the political risks associated with uranium mining in WA. Rudd is on the record today stating that he will not interfere with the State's regarding their decision to mine or not come the April Labor conference.

Very high risk play?? I'd say a very dumb play...but I could be wrong.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> Very high risk play?? I'd say a very dumb play...but I could be wrong.





We'll let the market decide that one  

Also anyone notice UBS took 9% of ENR at 50c!

Looks like Insto's don't mind W.A. and BLZ and ENR are next door to each other!

I keep saying it, but April will be BLZ's month for re-rating!


----------



## greggy (4 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> I would actually say this is an understatement given the political risks associated with uranium mining in WA. Rudd is on the record today stating that he will not interfere with the State's regarding their decision to mine or not come the April Labor conference.
> 
> Very high risk play?? I'd say a very dumb play...but I could be wrong.




I think YT has the knack of making others look very dumb when his more audacious moves pay off. The share price is holding prety well in the mid 3 range.  
DYOR


----------



## nizar (13 April 2007)

Bit of buying today.
Punters perhaps getting set for an announcement on Yeelirrie after Mondays meeting.


----------



## chris1983 (13 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Bit of buying today.
> Punters perhaps getting set for an announcement on Yeelirrie after Mondays meeting.





Definately is showing some movement.  Do these guys have any licenses up for application?  Anything could really happen.  Good luck guys.


----------



## nizar (15 April 2007)

Solid close. Relentless buying since about 12:30ish.
Updated chart attached.
MACD just crossed positive and looking bullish.

Look what happened the last time BLZ had a white candle on these sorts of volumes!  

Next week should be interesting. Meeting is at 2pm Perth time so maybe an announcement after the ASX close.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 April 2007)

Up another 10%+ on volume of over 1mil, will need to do some work to clear 4.6c (currently @ 4.3c) once (if) it clears 4.6c it will be in blue skies,

As Nizar has said company meeting today around 4pm our time, so tomorrow will be interesting


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Up another 10%+ on volume of over 1mil, will need to do some work to clear 4.6c (currently @ 4.3c) once (if) it clears 4.6c it will be in blue skies,
> 
> As Nizar has said company meeting today around 4pm our time, so tomorrow will be interesting




Well 3m traded now and still around 4.3c, so its doing the hard work to clear 4.6c and get to blue skies, hard yards still lie ahead


----------



## TedE (16 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Up another 10%+ on volume of over 1mil, will need to do some work to clear 4.6c (currently @ 4.3c) once (if) it clears 4.6c it will be in blue skies,
> 
> As Nizar has said company meeting today around 4pm our time, so tomorrow will be interesting




Will be at the meeting today.  Looking forward to it.

TedE


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 April 2007)

TedE said:


> Will be at the meeting today.  Looking forward to it.
> 
> TedE




Hey thats good to hear Ted, 

I along with a few other Melb/Syd followers would appreciate you posting your thoughts after the meeting,

Cheers


----------



## nizar (16 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey thats good to hear Ted,
> 
> I along with a few other Melb/Syd followers would appreciate you posting your thoughts after the meeting,
> 
> Cheers




Yeh me too.
Thanks Ted.


----------



## TedE (16 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey thats good to hear Ted,
> 
> I along with a few other Melb/Syd followers would appreciate you posting your thoughts after the meeting,
> 
> Cheers



No probs.  Anything specific I should be looking out for?

Ted


----------



## TedE (16 April 2007)

Or, put another way, is there anything you guys want me to look out for


----------



## nizar (16 April 2007)

Interesting.... vWAP = 4.2224.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 April 2007)

TedE said:


> Or, put another way, is there anything you guys want me to look out for




Just your thoughts etc, if management alluded towards anything etc etc


----------



## BradK (16 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Interesting.... vWAP = 4.2224.




Can you extrapolate Nizar? 

Brad


----------



## nizar (16 April 2007)

LOL Brad, extrapolate?!

Do you mean explain??

vWAP is the volume weighted average price for the day.

The open was 3.9 today, the close 4.3.

To have vWAP at 4.2224, is bullish because higher prices didnt deter buyers, and most of the buying was done at the higher end of the days trading range,


----------



## chris1983 (17 April 2007)

A bit more of a run on BLZ and you guys will be having the time of your life with BLZO.


----------



## TedE (17 April 2007)

Apologies for the lateness, my phoneline at home is down meaning my broadband is down... bloody Telstra.

Anyway, the meeting was good.  Harley was confident.  He was particularly.  The formal part of the meeting only took about 3 minutes.  The resolution passed unanimously.

Following the formal part of the meeting they took questions.  I asked about the time frames involved.  They are starting with an EM Survey which they said was starting almost immediately.  The timelines I took down were:
- (from the start of the EM Survey): 4-6 weeks for the survey and analysis
- Another 4 weeks to get on the ground after the survey
- Intense Activity for the next 3 months.

Someone else asked about where the expertise was coming from.  They've employed "highly resepcted" outside consultants who are skilled in Uranium..

Someone else asked about the amount of land and position next to BHP.  Management stressed that it was alot of land in a good area.

All in all, went away happy.  Will post again if I remember anything else significant.

Ted


----------



## nizar (17 April 2007)

TedE said:


> Apologies for the lateness, my phoneline at home is down meaning my broadband is down... bloody Telstra.
> 
> Anyway, the meeting was good.  Harley was confident.  He was particularly.  The formal part of the meeting only took about 3 minutes.  The resolution passed unanimously.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that Ted/
Sounds like good news, i would really like an announcement regarding those consultants so the market will know BLZ is serious about uranium.

YT - You know any journos that can do a write up on this one?
Ill make some calls, see what i can do.

Cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Thanks for that Ted/
> Sounds like good news, i would really like an announcement regarding those consultants so the market will know BLZ is serious about uranium.
> 
> YT - You know any journos that can do a write up on this one?
> ...




Niz I don't think any of them would bother, there's been far too many U plays lately so I think they're over the whole next big spec u play,

That being said, you'd think any junior operating around and I do mean completely around the worlds biggest calcrete deposit would warrant some attention, 

I think Paul Nojin from Invest for Profit backed ENR which is the other player in the region, who knows he maybe interested in Blaze, just guessing though


----------



## Morgan (17 April 2007)

It would be nice to know what Blaze actually wish to achieve.
Maybe they intend to just start sinking a few holes and hope that BHP buys them out in the near future before they burn up too much cash?
Looking at the previously posted map, it looks as though BHP already own quite a bit of prospective land around the defined deposit.
I'm no geologist, but my very basic layman's understanding of uranium mineralisation tells me that uranium is more likely to deposit in the lower elevations of a valley. That being the case, to me it looks that ENR hold the more prospective areas around the currently defined deposit?


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

Speeding ticket and response:


----------



## nizar (18 April 2007)

Yeah Kennas, next few days should interesting.
Fow now, a technical breather after yesterdays blow-off.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Yeah Kennas, next few days should interesting.
> Fow now, a technical breather after yesterdays blow-off.




4.6c was an important level, now its fallen through that, dissapointing


----------



## nizar (18 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> 4.6c was an important level, now its fallen through that, dissapointing




LOL well do something about it!!


----------



## nizar (18 April 2007)

I just want this to consolidate above 4c, or even at 4c.
That will be a good base for the next run after their announcements.
The initial run was from 2.5c to 4.6 the peak, then recently 3.2c to 5.7 the peak. 
The next run using 4c as a base would be nice.

Yesterday i feel if there was more sustained trading above 5c then the oppies wouldve ran but it wasnt meant to be.

Oh well we were well aware of the risks, but i personally think its not over yet.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2007)

Was just about to say BLZ doing alot of hard work to get throught the 5c level when I saw it go in pre-open,

Ann is coming out


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2007)

They've hit the ground running,

Already commenced an Airborne Radiometric Survey, to be completed by end of this month,

Results interpretatio by the end of May, with follow up ground work to commence shortly after that,


----------



## nizar (20 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Was just about to say BLZ doing alot of hard work to get throught the 5c level when I saw it go in pre-open,
> 
> Ann is coming out




Bullish announcement.
Airborne radiometric survey to begin immediately and results due end of May.
Nice


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2007)

I just found some very interesting info,

This was released by BLZ yesterday regarding board changes,

_*The Company is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr Vincent Hyde to the Board as non-Executive Director*. Mr Hyde has over 40 years banking and corporate advisory experience. He previously held the role of Managing Director of a merchant bank for many years with his responsibilities including overall management and
performance of the operations in Australia, South East Asia, Republic of South Africa, United Kingdom, France, Germany and North America. *Mr Hyde currently sits on the board of ASX listed company Prime Minerals Ltd, *and is a member of the Australian Institute of Export and the National Institute of Accountants. An Appendix 3X isattached in respect of Mr Hyde’s appointment._

A bit of digging on Prime Minerals (PIM) and Mr Hyde revealed the following,
_
RADIOMETRIC SURVEY TARGETS URANIUM ANOMALIES AT LAKE MASON
Prime Minerals Limited (“Prime”) is pleased to announce it has now commenced a detailed airborne radiometric-magnetic survey over its Lake Mason uranium project area. *Prime’s 100% owned Lake Mason uranium project lies 40 km to the south west of BHP Billiton’s Yeelirrie uranium deposit*, which is the worlds largest calcrete uranium deposit containing 52,000t of uranium oxide. As well as close proximity, the Lake Mason and Yeelirrie lake systems have developed during similar climatic conditions over a similar granitoid basement. (Refer to Figure 1) *The objective of the survey is to define surface radiometric anomalies additional to Prime’s Bolitho Bore, where minor exploration defined a pre-JORC target mineralisation of 170,000 kg (374,000 lbs) of uranium oxide.* A secondary objective is to define litho/chemical and hydrological trap sites where uranium mineralisation has accumulated below the surface, followed by a detailed air core drilling program.

Prime holds two tenements totalling 400 square kilometres covering and surrounding Lake Mason. Within these tenements, data from the previously flown wide spaced airborne surveys indicates the presence of calcrete hosted uranium mineralisation, and previous air core drilling has shown that the majority of this mineralisation is “blind” or is covered by shallow recent lake sediments or alluvium. The detailed survey will greatly increase Prime’s knowledge of uranium distribution and allow prioritisation of targets for ground follow up. A total of 5,707 line kilometres will be flown at a line spacing of 100 metres and a sense height of 20 – 30 metres (Refer to Figure 2). *The survey is expected to be completed by end of April with the results being interpreted by end of May. It is expected that ground reconnaissance, ground radiometric surveying, geological mapping and drill targeting will be completed mid year.*Further Enquiries
*Vincent Hyde*
Chairman_

Now this was BLZ's work program from yesterdays ann
_
The survey is expected to be completed by end of April with the results being interpreted by end of May. It is expected that ground reconnaissance, ground radiometric surveying, geological mapping and a detailed air core drilling program will follow._

Sounds like Mr Hyde has taken charge and he knows what he's doing!


----------



## nizar (20 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I just found some very interesting info,
> 
> This was released by BLZ yesterday regarding board changes,
> 
> ...




Yeh everythings on track with this one.
I just picked up another 2.5mil oppies this time at 0.002, but from a separate account.
BLZO in my opinion are much lower risk now than when I bought my 3.5mil at 0.001, since the heads are in blue sky and uranium exploration is underway.


----------



## Halba (20 April 2007)

Looks promising but the anomalies are low order. They may find buried calcretes. Better luck in ECH I fink.


----------



## Brujo (21 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I just found some very interesting info,
> 
> 
> *The Company is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr Vincent Hyde to the Board as non-Executive Director*. ]Mr Hyde currently sits on the board of ASX listed company Prime Minerals Ltd.  A bit of digging on Prime Minerals (PIM) and Mr Hyde revealed the following,
> ...




Yes, note the contiguous ground holdings, the common address and now the common directors......you can join the dots?  Note also that Hyde was recently put on the board of Ironbark (IBG) as well.

I wouldn't say he's in charge, though......


----------



## nizar (22 April 2007)

Updated chart.
Blue skies now (52-week high), hasnt closed above 5c since October 2005.
Volume confirmation is there.


----------



## ongchuan (23 April 2007)

What happen to this one? Correction? What is the support for this one?


----------



## dubiousinfo (23 April 2007)

ongchuan said:


> What happen to this one? Correction? What is the support for this one?




Support? - Well YT is pretty keen on it and Nizar too and given I hold some I guess I support it too.


----------



## alankew (16 May 2007)

This seems to have slipped off everyones radar atm.Not sure what to make of the depth on the options-1 buy in at .001.What the hell does that mean,


----------



## nizar (16 May 2007)

alankew said:


> This seems to have slipped off everyones radar atm.Not sure what to make of the depth on the options-1 buy in at .001.What the hell does that mean,




Im still holding.
It was always going to be a hit or miss for me. I either win big on this one or i dont win at all.
But i knew that risk going into it.
Happy to be holding, should get interesting as we near the end of May.


----------



## alankew (17 May 2007)

Can anyone explain the reason that the buyer of the options is only offering to buy 1 option.Nizar dont think we have much choice but to hold if there are no buyers or have i misunderstood things-can you excersis the options and buy the heads


----------



## chris1983 (17 May 2007)

alankew said:


> Can anyone explain the reason that the buyer of the options is only offering to buy 1 option.Nizar dont think we have much choice but to hold if there are no buyers or have i misunderstood things-can you excersis the options and buy the heads




The exercise price for the options is 10 cents and BLZ is only trading at 3.8 cents.  So if you want to pay an extra 10 cents on top of the amount you paid for the options..well yeah then you can convert them.  Its not worth your while atm though because you could buy BLZ at 3.8 cents.  The oppies look like they will be out of the money unless some major news comes through within the next month..so you still have a little bit of time


----------



## alankew (17 May 2007)

Thanks for the rply to a stupid question Fingers crossed that something comes out in the next few weeks


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 May 2007)

As Nizar said it was an all or nothing play, high risk with very high reward

As for news, well the survey they flew over Yeerilie should be interpreted by Early/mid June

Some nice channel extensions/anomolies would be good!


----------



## mickqld (22 May 2007)

Bit of movement today although still light volume. Up 12.5%. Anyone have any info on what is the likely cause. Not expecting survey results for a while yet.


----------



## nizar (23 May 2007)

mickqld said:


> Bit of movement today although still light volume. Up 12.5%. Anyone have any info on what is the likely cause. Not expecting survey results for a while yet.




Still a few hours before the ASX close but this ones looking good.
Another white candle with a 500k buyer at 4.3c.

Notice that the transaction that kicked off todays volume was a 550k buy.

Also i just noticed that the 3.25m oppies at 0.001 just got cleaned up by one buyer. It was a bit of a joke that they were there. Last time there were sellers at 0.001 the price of the heads was 2.8-3c.


----------



## nizar (24 May 2007)

2mrw is pretty important for this stock.
2 white candles in a row now. Volume not substantial but there.
MACD about to cross positive.

Lets see if it can keep up the momentum, looks to me like its set for another run....


----------



## alankew (7 June 2007)

Anyone notice  the trade yesterday in the options,600K buy,not much in monetary terms but still someone willing to have a punt.Announcement was expected end of May i believe on this one,am awaiting a return call from the company but still amazed that they havent changed their website


----------



## alankew (9 June 2007)

Spoke to the company Friday and asked about the U update tha was due and they said that it should be quite soon and that things had been delayed due to a backlog created by companies in the same position.Asked about the options that are soon to expire and they said that they are well aware of the situation-hopefully they will have something very soon so that options dont expire worthless


----------



## nizar (9 June 2007)

alankew said:


> Spoke to the company Friday and asked about the U update tha was due and they said that it should be quite soon and that things had been delayed due to a backlog created by companies in the same position.Asked about the options that are soon to expire and they said that they are well aware of the situation-hopefully they will have something very soon so that options dont expire worthless




Thanks for the update Alan.
Yeah oppies will stop trading in about 2 weeks.
So next week is the week.


----------



## TedE (10 June 2007)

alankew said:


> Spoke to the company Friday and asked about the U update tha was due and they said that it should be quite soon and that things had been delayed due to a backlog created by companies in the same position.Asked about the options that are soon to expire and they said that they are well aware of the situation-hopefully they will have something very soon so that options dont expire worthless




Hopefully that will be this week.  After all, its been almost 2 months since they told me 4 to 6 weeks from the start of the survey which was to start imminently.

Also just noticed this in the announcement on 20 April:


> The survey is expected to be completed by the end of April with results being interpreted by end of May.


----------



## Pommiegranite (15 June 2007)

TedE said:


> Hopefully that will be this week. After all, its been almost 2 months since they told me 4 to 6 weeks from the start of the survey which was to start imminently.
> 
> Also just noticed this in the announcement on 20 April:





*The good news*

BLZO - Options are 0.001c 

So $1000 will get you 1 million options

*The bad news*

Options expire at the end of this month...However survey news is well due.

*The question*

Do you feel lucky punk...well do ya?


----------



## giss (15 June 2007)

blz has heaps of potential!

if they have a favourable announcement the options may just be worth something afterall! 

I'm sure there must be plenty of people in the company with lots of options. Hence some pressure to get their results out soon!


----------



## giss (18 June 2007)

The ominous announcement that this friday is bellyup time for the options exercisable at 10cents is annoying. They have been slow at releasing any results. I don't think the options have much chance now. Does anyone have anything to add before we take this dog out & shoot it?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> As Nizar said it was an all or nothing play, high risk with very high reward
> 
> As for news, well the survey they flew over Yeerilie should be interpreted by Early/mid June
> 
> Some nice channel extensions/anomolies would be good!




Well turned out to be a nothing play for me with my $5k in options expiry worthless,
Very dissapointing that the company took this long to get the news out on Yeerilie, very dissapointing



Pommiegranite said:


> *The good news*
> 
> BLZO - Options are 0.001c
> 
> ...




I did feel lucky, but I was wrong, guess that makes me a punk  lol


----------



## nizar (11 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well turned out to be a nothing play for me with my $5k in options expiry worthless,
> Very dissapointing that the company took this long to get the news out on Yeerilie, very dissapointing
> 
> 
> ...




Hi YT.

Yes it was $8.5k for me  
(Initial 3.5mil at 0.001 then added 2.5mil at 0.002 when i thought it was gonna take off).

When it was clear that they were gonna expire worthless, i said to myself, why did i do this??

Then i thought about it again -- and with the same odds, i would take the same trade again. For sure. No regrets.


----------



## Bluesky (11 July 2007)

I just got shafted today with this, bought in at .048c (12K worth) this morning. Thought yeah i could make something here. As soon as i bought i checked market depth to see if i got through. Got it. Then there was a pause, after 1 minute of nothing.  Sellers started popping up. I left it in hope the arvo session would bring it back up again. No luck. Got out at .04c
There goes 2k. 

Expensive way to learn hey


----------



## Joe Blow (11 July 2007)

I have cleaned up this thread a little.

Giss, firstly there is no need to post in all capitals. It is the online equivalent of shouting so it would be appreciated if you could refrain from doing it.

Secondly, terms such as 'undervalued' must be accompanied by some detailed reasoning so others can evaluate and perhaps respond to your valuation or view that a particular company is worth more than the market currently values it at. Lets try and avoid sales pitches and just stick to the facts.

Now, if you wish to rephrase your initial post with that in mind you are most welcome.


----------



## Brujo (12 July 2007)

Bluesky said:


> I just got shafted today with this, bought in at .048c (12K worth) this morning. Thought yeah i could make something here. As soon as i bought i checked market depth to see if i got through. Got it. Then there was a pause, after 1 minute of nothing.  Sellers started popping up. I left it in hope the arvo session would bring it back up again. No luck. Got out at .04c
> There goes 2k.
> 
> Expensive way to learn hey




Yes a very weird day of trading.  At one point this morning I swear the buyers dropped from 17million or so to just 3-4 million in the blink of an eye.....

And yes, weird that no announcement was made before 200,000,000-odd options were due to expire.  I can't see radiomentrics taking that long to analyse (i.e. nearly 3 months). The announcement obviously was not exciting enough to prompt the shares towards 10c (although who knows what the next few days will bring)....but....

Perhaps not diluting the capital structure any further is more important at this stage than generating cash.........?

A chequered recent history, this one....

*Buys uranium company for large issue of shares (and note the low hurdle of $500k expenditure to trigger another large issue of shares and options to the vendor)
*Appointment of new director
*Changes registered office
*Changes company secretary
*Change of chairman (note that only a non-exec director appointed, not necessarily a new chairman)
*Change of company secretary
*Note from MD re: mistakes on option letter (including to contact him rather than secretary)
*...and a new address on today's announcement....

Some fun and games to come with this one.....


----------



## nizar (12 July 2007)

Bluesky said:


> I just got shafted today with this, bought in at .048c (12K worth) this morning. Thought yeah i could make something here. As soon as i bought i checked market depth to see if i got through. Got it. Then there was a pause, after 1 minute of nothing.  Sellers started popping up. I left it in hope the arvo session would bring it back up again. No luck. Got out at .04c
> There goes 2k.
> 
> Expensive way to learn hey




Isnt it weird how 60mil+ volume only pushed this up by 3-ticks?
What does that tell you?

Sellers galore


----------



## Craze0123 (17 August 2007)

well, its up 40% today...only reason i could think off is Howard's Ann about selling U to India, Time for U stocks to move again lol.


----------



## mickqld (18 April 2008)

Does anyone know what is happening with this company?

This  is an utter disgrace. Their last resource announcement was

 ............11 July 2007
URANIUM RICH SOURCE ROCKS IDENTIFIED AT YEELIRRIE
Blaze International Limited (“Blaze”) has identified a number of prospective uranium rich sediments and source
rocks (weathered granites) as a result of the recently completed detailed airborne radiometric-magnetic survey
over its 100 per cent owned Yeelirrie uranium project in Western Australia.
The Yeelirrie uranium project comprises of thirteen tenements, covering a very large area of approximately
2,000 square kilometers, and surrounds BHP Billiton’s Yeelirrie uranium deposit - the world’s largest calcrete
uranium deposit containing 52,000t of uranium oxide. (Refer to Figure 1)
The detailed radiometric survey recently completed defined surface radiometric anomalies within the broader
Yeelirrie valley system, adjacent to BHP Billiton’s Yeelirrie uranium deposit.
At both the Yeelirrie North and South prospects, the survey(s) identified uranium enhanced sediments and
source rocks (weathered granites) within tributaries of the main Yeelirrie channel. These tributaries have, and
are, contributing significant uranium mineralisation into the main Yeelirrie channel over ten’s of kilometers.
At Yeelirrie North, the survey has highlighted four south flowing tributaries with enhanced uranium signatures.
The western most of these tributaries (Anomaly A) feeds approximately ten kilometers directly into the main
Yeelirrie channel at the approximate position of the Yeelirrie uranium deposit, whilst the remainder feed into the
main channel below the Yeelirrie deposit (Refer Figure 2, Anomalies A, B, C &D).
At Yeelirrie South, two east flowing tributaries of the main Yeelirrie channel have been highlighted by their
prominent uranium channel signature. The whitish areas in the red (potassium), green (thorium), blue
(uranium) or “RGB” image attached (Refer Figure 2, Anomalies E & F) represent areas over approximately
twenty kilometers showing elevated uranium, thorium and potassium.
These radiometrically anomalous tributaries within Blaze’s tenements will be followed up by geological
reconnaissance, ground radiometric surveys and air core drill testing priority target areas.
The airborne magnetic data collected at the same time as the radiometric data will be used to define favourable
structures which may have played a part in the precipitation of uranium mineralisation within the regolith. It is
expected that the ground reconnaissance and ground radiometric surveying will commence next month to be
followed by drilling the uranium anomalies.
Vincent Hyde
Director


Where is the accountability from these directors?
Not a single sign of any further development or announcement since July 2007 just a few financial reports. Absolutely appalling no regard for shareholders at all.


----------



## greggles (3 January 2018)

BLZ up today on news that it has entered into binding terms to acquire 100% of Everest Minerals Pty Ltd. According to the announcement Everest holds investments in other listed mining and exploration companies and as at 22 December 2017 the value of these investments totals approximately $340,000, and $880,000 in cash. 

To fund the acquisition Blaze International proposes to issue 48,520,012 fully paid ordinary shares in the equity capital of the Company to the shareholders of Everest.

While BLZ is up today on this news, it is useful to take a look at a 10 year chart to get some perspective on the company's long term trajectory. My only comment: Ouch!


----------



## Joules MM1 (19 January 2018)

BLZ getting pumped on the word "advisor" .....RTO is another acronym for "advisor"

watch out for the fade


----------



## Swervin Mervin (19 September 2020)

Anyone else jumping on this. Auger results due and drilling to commence soon after. Currently 4.1c with only a $10m MC


----------



## mullokintyre (27 January 2021)

BLZ seems to be going down in a blaze of mediocrity.
Latest test results most uninspiring.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (11 May 2021)

Just a quick wake up for this thread. They have the ground next door to Rumble Chinook/Earaheedy Zinc discovery. Immediately next door, like on the same prospective horizon for atleast 20km. In a deal made today. So I don't think it will fade away, nor do I care about the previous gold results, have a look at the size of the nickel anomalies compared to Julimar and the potential to be a world class find that's 2 places with a better than one in ten chance of discovery. I'd say 10M is a small market cap for such upside. *slides some in the bottom drawer (held)


----------



## barney (11 May 2021)

doogie_goes_off said:


> I'd say 10M is a small market cap for such upside.




Still $1.5 mill in the coffers to play with before a Cap Raise is required

Working on Spec-land requirements ... A price push prior to any CR should be mandatory 

Watching ... Cheers @doogie_goes_off


----------



## doogie_goes_off (19 May 2021)

Nickel Sulphide targets at Jimberlana - could be the next Nebo-Babel, probably not in the first drill holes but hopefully some sniffs of Ni-Cu with PGE enrichment when they get first look.


----------



## System (16 July 2021)

On July 15th, 2021, Blaze International Limited changed its name to Blaze Minerals Limited.


----------



## greggles (14 October 2021)

The BLZ share price has halved in the last five months, down from 5c to a low of around 2.5c. The share price surged in May following news that BLZ had acquired six tenement applications in the Earaheedy Basin but has done little but decline since then. Looks like management has failed to keep the momentum and positive sentiment alive and BLZ just slowly drifted south.

There has has been some positive price action this week, but I'm not sure it will amount to anything. BLZ needs some good news.


----------



## mullokintyre (14 October 2021)

Having already lost my shirt, two pairs of shoes and my favourite suede jacket on this last year, have no intention of throwing good money after bad.
mick


----------



## Joules MM1 (14 October 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Having already lost my shirt, two pairs of shoes and my favourite suede jacket on this last year, have no intention of throwing good money after bad.
> mick




ok, Mick
you get the honour of starting quote of the week award

title suggestion: youre taking the mick


----------



## doogie_goes_off (17 November 2021)

Greggles pointed out that SP 5c to a low of around 2.5c. The Earaheedy tenure is starting to be granted - I expect positive sentiment to come back into this one - target >5c


----------



## doogie_goes_off (17 November 2021)

On the back of GAL'S sulphide hit you would have to think BLZ are in the box seat to drill the Nickel Sulphide targets at Jimberlana - could be the next  Julimar.


----------



## Springs (2 January 2022)

Blaze Minerals my pick for Jan monthly comp reason being looks to have bottomed in price and volume news will definitely give it a boost ( not juice lol) lots happening with field activities in the Earaheedy basin in WA. Neighbour’s doing well only a matter of time for BLZ options have until March 2022 makes for a interesting times ahead . Nickel and other metals also still rising plenty of room here low mc and still have cash in bank always dyor my opinion Springs.


----------



## Springs (28 January 2022)

With BLZ blaze my pick for Jan comp going ok neighbour RTR in a TH this could spark some interest in blaze as that area is prime real estate atm lots to look forward too base metals prices still climbing watching closely could all change come Monday have a good weekend always dyor & DD Springs


----------



## doogie_goes_off (3 February 2022)

Atleast Jimberlana is getting drilled... Great potential.


----------



## bk1 (7 February 2022)

Consistent buying all day today right up to close.
Whether its a function of RTR or Earaheedy in general we should know once the Jimberlana dyke is drilled.
In the right area for sure. It put on 20% today.


----------



## peter2 (7 February 2022)

@Springs  Good mention of the *RTR* nearology potential. Punters have gone ballistic for *BLZ* after the good *RTR* results.
You selected it for the Jan22 comp but not the Feb 22. Unlucky.


----------



## Springs (7 February 2022)

Cheers Peter2 yes out by a whisker but not complaining got a few of each heads & options just getting noticed this is possibly right place right time small amount of SOI , only going to get tighter always dyor Springs .


----------

